# Payday haul.



## whatzoedid (Mar 3, 2011)

I got paid last Friday and got a bit carried away! 
  	(Bring on the next pay cheque!)

  	At least I got free delivery due to spending so much!

  	Whats the most you've spent in one haul?!



​


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 4, 2011)

Woah!! Nice haul! Thank goodness for free shipping right? The most i've spent on a haul was 200. How about you?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 4, 2011)

I know!! Just over £100 so that would be around $200. Gosh sounds so bad when you think about it! HA! I went back to MAC today to go buy some blusher! I've decided to go on a make-up ban! I wonder how long it will last?!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 5, 2011)

My makeup ban lasted for one night. haha


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaa. I'm sure I'm going to be the same!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 6, 2011)

Great haul! I think the most I've spent in one haul was about €135 :-/ Ah well you only live once, so in the mean time we're as well to enjoy spending the money!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome haul! I love the look of those WW brushes


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess if it's something we're passionate about then it doesn't matter. 
  	I know I love that colour!


----------



## commandolando (Mar 6, 2011)

How are you liking the brush set? I was thinking of picking it up but have been so disappointed in previous MAC brush sets....


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 6, 2011)

Same, last time I really didn't like the last lot of brushes I had in a set. The Wonder Women ones (I got the eyes one-I have too many face brushes already) I really like tbh, and plus you get a really cute bag  I recommend them


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 8, 2011)

I love that haul !


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Haul!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! My bank balance didn't though  HA!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

nice! love WW


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Such a fun collection. missed out! Boo!


----------

